# Need LED replacement for 23v 3w Christmas Candles



## KROMATICS (Dec 17, 2007)

I have a Christmas Candle Arch that seems to take European style bulbs even though it runs on US voltage. It does say made in Sweden on it. The bulbs are OSRAM 23v 3w like these but I was wondering if anyone knew of an LED replacement bulb that would work. They have an E10 base. Thanks.


----------

